# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Eliminar cuentas antiguas

## Medina

Muy buenas compañeros.

Por los motivos que fueren, y tras un tema entre otras cosas familiar y de no aparecer por este foro durante cierto tiempo, quisiera saber si es posible eliminar esta y otra cuenta que tengo creadas. Esto es debido a que quiero  crear una nueva con el correo electrónico de esta y el sistema no me deja.

Cualquier atisbo de posibilidad de eliminar estas dos cuentas se agradece para poder crear la nueva. A esto llamo personalmente, renovación personal tras un largo periplo.

Un saludo y gracias compañeros.

----------


## MagNity

hola magotony,
No esta en nuestras manos poder borrar perfiles (tampoco sería bueno, ya que se podría perder conversaciones interesantes). Pero si podemos (el equipo de moderación) es bannear las cuentas antiguas de manera que el usuario estará banneado y tu podrás tener la cuenta nueva en uso si vulnerar las normativas. 
Ponte en contacto conmigo por MP y comentame las cuentas que son.
Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

hola magotony,
No esta en nuestras manos poder borrar perfiles (tampoco sería bueno, ya que se podría perder conversaciones interesantes). Pero si podemos (el equipo de moderación) es bannear las cuentas antiguas de manera que el usuario estará banneado y tu podrás tener la cuenta nueva en uso si vulnerar las normativas. 
Ponte en contacto conmigo por MP y comentame las cuentas que son.
Un saludo

----------

